

Bees’ artistic flair gives greater insight into visual memory - blackRust
http://www.qbi.uq.edu.au/bees-and-art-172771

======
blackRust
And the BBC story that talks about it (sorry if this doesn't work outside the
UK): <http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-20114359>

